# Wild black Cherry



## jtstar (Aug 8, 2010)

I was out driving around looking for elderberries and I came across these brushes with black berries on them I have been told that they are probably wild black cherry here is a picture of them my question is do they make good wine the second picture is a wild black cherry that I found on the internet. has anyone ever use them to make wine and if you did how did turn out


----------



## Mud (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a choke cherry to me. How big are the trees?


----------



## jtstar (Aug 9, 2010)

anywhere from six to ten feet tall


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like what lines the hillside above our local park. I think they are choke cherries also. May try to make it down to pick some maybe.


----------



## Mud (Aug 9, 2010)

There was some posting a couple weeks ago about chokecherries. Wade put up a recipe here.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes they are chokecherries if that height. Black cherries are very similar but the trees are more like 40-60 feet high and challenging to pick. 

It can make a nice wine, but takes a while to mellow out and get even better.


----------

